# Old steamer



## Didereaux (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## timor (Dec 6, 2015)

Hm... Like the subject... Shot digitally or film ?


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 6, 2015)

Is that a  reindeer peering out the engineer window? 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Didereaux (Dec 6, 2015)

timor said:


> Hm... Like the subject... Shot digitally or film ?



Canon EOS 7D | Canon EF-S 24mm f/2.8 STM @24mm | 1/160 | f/9 | ISO 2000
(it was very dark and drizzly.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 6, 2015)

Pretty little light Mike!


----------



## Didereaux (Dec 6, 2015)

jcdeboever said:


> Is that a  reindeer peering out the engineer window?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



  Kinda looks like it huh?  No it is the engineer facing backwards and waving.  the engine is going backward...notice the steam release in the front.  If it were going forward that steam release would be mid-ships. and blowing to the rear.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 6, 2015)

Oh, I see it now. I needed to zoom in one more time. [emoji21] 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Dec 6, 2015)

Didereaux said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Is that a  reindeer peering out the engineer window?
> ...


Not necessarily; those are the cylinder drain cocks (used to release any entrapped water in the cylinder - water doesn't compress well) and you could get exactly the same scenario if the locomotive was stationary or running ahead at low speed and the wind was from the rear.


----------



## Didereaux (Dec 6, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Didereaux said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...




Notice where the steam/water is exiting in this photo.  The engine is coming forward in this shot at a low speed.  No wind.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 6, 2015)

Different scenario; part of that is steam from leaking rod glands, the bulk of it is low-pressure steam exhausting from the injector.  If everything on the locomotive is tight and they're not pushing water, then there should be absolutely no steam coming from anywhere except the stack once the locomotive is running and the drain cocks are closed.


----------



## Didereaux (Dec 6, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Different scenario; part of that is steam from leaking rod glands, the bulk of it is low-pressure steam exhausting from the injector.  If everything on the locomotive is tight and they're not pushing water, then there should be absolutely no steam coming from anywhere except the stack once the locomotive is running and the drain cocks are closed.



Hey I just take the picture.   Ain't no RR engineer.    I certainly can't swear "everything on the locomotive is tight,,,"


----------



## timor (Dec 6, 2015)

Didereaux said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > Hm... Like the subject... Shot digitally or film ?
> ...


OK. I was suspecting this.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 6, 2015)

Didereaux said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Different scenario; part of that is steam from leaking rod glands, the bulk of it is low-pressure steam exhausting from the injector.  If everything on the locomotive is tight and they're not pushing water, then there should be absolutely no steam coming from anywhere except the stack once the locomotive is running and the drain cocks are closed.
> ...


And I am (well... I have the papers that say I can be if anyone would hire me..) It's very unlikely that everything is tight; and most people think wisps of steam here and there are cool.


----------



## killerseaguls (Dec 7, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Didereaux said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...




I personally have steam pumps under my Honda, to get a little more pop in my entrance to work each day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 20, 2015)

I just love it when folks come across a dinosaur and get photos of it. Steam locomotives were thick as fleas on a hound dog when I was a nipper. Not any more. I can't stand those hybrid diesel-electric locomotives They are so boring to look at. Progress ain't all what it is cracked up to be.


----------

